# ripping in me bee...



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

mmmmmm
mmmm..been out all morning ,, ripping up the roads.. got to 290 odd kmph..got here really fast too... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..its sick.. ..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

All on a private runway somewhere of course  292kmh ... about 182mph ? (ish).

Or is that 292 leptons ? ... which I believe calculates to only 62mph - which would be perfectly legal on the road


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah private road.. yeah,, sorry i for got to add that...lol


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

That looks an animal parked in a normal UK street next to a hyundai! 

Although I'm now not so sure about the carbon front wings.

Sounds like you're having loads of fun though!

Alex B


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

*man that car looks so mean*

the most evil looking gtr i think ive seen is the number plate 666


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

290Kmh and off boost.....who took the picture?


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

ha ha .. yeah 666 would bee a good plate.. the hyundai is the next door neighbours.. she smells..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Jakester said:


> 290Kmh and off boost.....who took the picture?


the dash records ya top speed and lots more ...


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

dont worry im not telling porkys;;; come and see my friend..


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

*dam cant stop looking at it*

:smokin:


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

offolly said:


> the dash records ya top speed and lots more ...



Doh


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

thats ok... its cool.. lots of people think im a liar. even my wife.. lol


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

tony1 said:


> :smokin:


thats what she said.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats one wicked looking machine, Bit like something you would see in a futuristic warzone, Amazing car.

Mark.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice looking car,is you dash calibrated correctly I would expect 90 deg water temp and oil pressure above 1.? bar


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks.. you know when you buy all this carbon stuff for ya cars ,, like bonnets and wings and shit.. well there ripping us off,, ive never seen a real carbon bonnet.. untill i see the bee-r.. its not the same.. the carbon on this car is mad.. over 60k spent over 8 months to build. even the door pannels are carbon.. im going to do a full spec sheet.. ive emailed bee-r. and lets see if they help..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

paul cawson said:


> Nice looking car,is you dash calibrated correctly I would expect 90 deg water temp and oil pressure above 1.? bar


yeah f 1 cars use this type of dash.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I think what he means is it set up correctly, if the cars running you should expect over 82 deg and approx 3 bar pressure (dependant).


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

oil..1.20.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah jap tunning set the car up.. took them 3 days..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> I think what he means is it set up correctly, if the cars running you should expect over 82 deg and approx 3 bar pressure (dependant).


the oil cooler is big.. and all the air ducks are in the right place,s, it not ya sreet gtr.. not the same thing...


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Well its nice to see a heavy modified R33GTR.One of only a few


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

33 gtr,,lol


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Or 34 even the modifications hide it a bit


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah i know.. i even thought it was a 34 when i first see it,, so ya ok..lol


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

the car dont even drive like a gtr.. its mad.. its like a really fast tvr.. with more .. more grip.. it holds the road so good... even in 5th it pulls like a train..the car is loud in side.. you can hear the road.. all the links rattling ,, the shocks knocking .. its hard core..all the set up is bee-r..nimso diffs...i was out for 3hr ripping about.. and when i came home..it felt like i was tripping out me nut..


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Offolly, are you actually Westwood?


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

lo..lol yeahh..ha ha.


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

saw the car today and had a chat with ya...awesome car...nice one...


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!!!

As i said earlier mate, that car is ****ed up!!!!! even better in the flesh...

Spent 2 hours out in mine earlier tryin to find ya 

Rob


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

sweet.. thanks,,, what the coo with the 32 1000bhp.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

i had to take the bitch out,,food an shit.. lol


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Gave a 360 some well deserved punishment, must have thought 'that old grey datsun has no chance'

Car scares the shit out of me 

Rob


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah i love kicking them super cars up.. i ripped up an gt2..and er cbr 900.. ha ha.. i took it through 40hall.. round the lanes.. ****ing shit the beans out of me.. all juice was drippind out my bum..lol


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Too much info man!!!!!! 

R.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

true.. love to get a go of the 1000bhp 32,, i got and invite the brans hatch..next month.. we can play.. **** 1000bhp.. that must be sick,,


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

C_h_a_z said:


> Offolly, are you actually Westwood?


 - lol - this bee r bitch is bitchin


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sick bruv...sick sick, next level sh*t...on no long ting ya no bredrin...bumbaclut...is eeez the manz round theze projects


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

What in the name of the English language are you lot chuffing on about?


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Erm..... yeah Faz!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

In the past, people have been banned from this site for slightly better use of the English language than is evident here.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Hoorah!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

JasonO said:


> In the past, people have been banned from this site for slightly better use of the English language than is evident here.



 Bless him, normally i'd agree but he's just overexcited, i suppose if i had that insane car i'd be talking utter crap


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

It must be Westwood?!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Bless him, normally i'd agree but he's just overexcited, i suppose if i had that insane car i'd be talking utter crap


Yep, I'd be excited too.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I have 666 on my plate ,some guy said my car was really sick ,told him to 
p1ss off ,looks ok to me


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

This thread is hilarious. Bumbaclut LOL.

Peace out breadrins.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

westwood??

i thought he sounded more like Ali G lol

nice car, not very practical but no denying the amount of money gone into it but please learn how to speak english!!! please


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just remeber to be responsible with all that power. Theres a time and a place for it. Its a different beast to your old car, and may do things you aren't expecting.

enjoy, and look forward to seeing/hearing you around

mook


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Amazing Top Speed, were you still accelerating when the picture was taken Offolly??


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

DRAGON said:


> Amazing Top Speed, were you still accelerating when the picture was taken Offolly??


it was a recall on the dash once he had stopped


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Sounds like fun, but like others have said...please be careful. Not sure what you drove in the past but this thing definately sounds like it become a handful real quick. 

Please dont become a statistic...or create a statistic for the folks who like to bash Skylines and their drivers.

Enjoy!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

if it is not a road car then why have you bought it?

do you plan to do a season's racing in it?

180 + mph on public roads is stupid. 

my money is that the car will be dead in a month. 

get it on the track to see what it can do as it sounds well set up for that applcation.


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

i know olly.. he will be racing the ree-r. brands hatch on the 14 with nick and the boys at gtcar.net. i was in the bee when he dun 180mph.. and it was not on the road. thanks anyway.


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Sounds like fun, but like others have said...please be careful. Not sure what you drove in the past but this thing definately sounds like it become a handful real quick.
> 
> Please dont become a statistic...or create a statistic for the folks who like to bash Skylines and their drivers.
> 
> Enjoy!


he had the most jap car out of all of us.. and can drive . i think i one year he had 4 evos. ive brought a few cars from him. top man. thank from your note anyway.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Why are you such an illiterate freak?


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

I think this and the other thread proves that to buy a decent performance car you should have to pass an aptitude test  certainly save a few nice cars from noob owners


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

what?? oh my spellings ..new pc..the keys are hard work. im not into computers. and i do not reconsider being called a freak very nice.. give beginners some room. deano gtr 33 ,


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deano.33 said:


> i know olly.. he will be racing the ree-r. brands hatch on the 14 with nick and the boys at gtcar.net. i was in the bee when he dun 180mph.. and it was not on the road. thanks anyway.


where near london is there a runway long enough for those speeds?

i thought Brunters was the only place long enough in the UK?

pronbably wrong though

mook


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

essex.. north. but we can,t tell you the information ,your all be doing it. and the farmer will get really cross. lol


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Deano... I hope you know that computers have such a thing called an IP address. Which every computer uses to browse the internet. Therefore when one person gets banned from this site, and tries to sign up using a different name on the same day, it CAN be traced.. Not that i am saying that you ARE offolly, i might just be saying try and not speak (write) like him..


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely car - sounds like you are enjoying it.

Just been reading the now locled topic, with that sort of text talk you might fit in better at skylineowners.com


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> lovely car - sounds like you are enjoying it.
> 
> Just been reading the now locled topic, with that sort of text talk you might fit in better at skylineowners.com


sweet..?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deano.33 said:


> essex.. north. but we can,t tell you the information ,your all be doing it. and the farmer will get really cross. lol


fair enough. must be one hell of a big farm


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah..


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

deano.33 said:


> i know olly.. he will be racing the ree-r. brands hatch on the 14 with nick and the boys at gtcar.net. i was in the bee when he dun 180mph.. and it was not on the road. thanks anyway.


Wow, not only paranoid, with delusions of grandure, but schizophrenic too.

Don't worry, I believe you can get help. 

call 0800 im a sick f8ck


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

ha ha ,, yeah i need it. you should let offolly take you out in his kit car.
its fast as fxxk.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> lovely car - sounds like you are enjoying it.
> 
> Just been reading the now locled topic, with that sort of text talk you might fit in better at skylineowners.com



Now now now  no need for that as believe me he would to told to get lost & multiply there also !


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

So hands up who thinks "deano.33" is offlly then !

Exibit A:


deano.33 said:


> ha ha ,, yeah .



Exibit B:


deano.33 said:


> its fast as fxxk.


I rest my case your Honour.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

ISJ said:


> So hands up who thinks "deano.33" is offlly then !
> 
> Exibit A:
> 
> ...



ISJ, it was supposed to be OFF-HIS-TROLLY (although his spelling was that bad it turned out to be offolly)


The full stop after every second word even came out in deano.33    

Shame poor lad, he is trying much harder, so let him stay a little while longer. Well at least until bedtime.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Dam my inquisitive nature


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm having trouble keeping up with some of the language at the start of this thread, whats going on????


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

deano.33.

Please talk properly.

You just sound like that Dick head from last night Offolly.


Mick


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

you've all scared him off! i was trying to buy some parts off his "trashed car"


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . I wanted to do a resume of the hole thread here , but I get somewhere near 0. I feel that I read 5 pages of posts in chinese


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Olffolly's name is Dean so I'd gather they are one and the same. He does amuse me.


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

but im dan.. i used dean cos hes so cool.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Heheheheheheheheheh. You luuuurvve him!


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

ive been working on it to day.. sorting out the seats


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

deano.33 said:


> but im dan.. i used dean cos hes so cool.


    


That Bee-R is seriously low!!!!!!!! :smokin:


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Where's that car wash? Looks close to me.


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

essex.. 
the abbey.. just off the m25..near the big hotel..


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Trojansport said:


> Olffolly's name is Dean so I'd gather they are one and the same. He does amuse me.


nick is he one of your local buddies??


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

dont make ya car loud ,, i did it with my old gtr.. ****ed me right off..


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you mean Waltham Abbey? That's not where I thought it was then.

He's not that close to me if he's in Waltham Abbey, although he did say he wanted to come along to our next meet (pre-piston ring disaster).  I would've had to brought an interpreter with me.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

this meet should be a laff trojan!!  when and where? I may come along...


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

every one knows the abbey.. waltham even..lol sorry.. i wite what i think..and my head thinks a lot.. lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

deano.33 said:


> dont make ya car loud ,, i did it with my old gtr.. ****ed me right off..


Can you not talk properly mate.
Is there something wrong with you ?????


Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'll keep my eyes out for you. I'm only in Chingford, and am always tearing around Waltham Abbey, epping, ongar etc.

Wash my own car though


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done who ever banned him    

I will keep using the spell checker just in case. 



Mick


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

His posts are gettin so much interest, it's funny. There's like 1 post every minute almost!!!  Anyway the meet is on hold at the moment Yunis.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah hes a comedian lol


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

*nice*

wicked


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

He's gone to the other side now.

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?p=443316&posted=1#post443316


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

'ello 'ello 'ello... what's goin' on 'ere then?


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

If sure it was last month's Banzai it was in?!!


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Since having sat-nav and gps based camera locator both with speed readout I am amazed at how far out speedo's are.
Doing a genuine 130+ on any UK road is dam near impossible (well in the south anyway), there are so many people/cars traffic about...
So if that idiot is realy managing 292km/h I feel deeply worried.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

andy42uk said:


> So if that idiot is realy managing 292km/h I feel deeply worried.


Could have beeeee-n from his rolling road session where his BHP was established. Simple to run it up to that speed on the rollies with no load, dash will have kept it as a peak reading


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

andy42uk said:


> Doing a genuine 130+ on any UK road is dam near impossible (well in the south anyway).


You are kidding right?  

Not that I condone speeding, but a true 130+mph is very achievable on southern roads.........


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

I can do that in my Clio!


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Nothing to do with power or what the car can do children....
Just not realy appropriate these days, I can sprint up to 155, but there is so much traffic about IF a semi-sensible person were driving slowing down almost as quickly as you get there is needed, IMHO
But I guess you think you know better....
10 years ago my brother and I would slipstream each other on or EXUP's to run the rev limiter (172 in top), for miles and miles on the A40 and M40....not a chance in hell these days.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Oxford is quite a bit busier than down Hampshire way.

Who knows, maybe we will see a certain purple 33GTR flying along one day? but I doubt it........


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

offolly said:


> mmmmmm
> mmmm..been out all morning ,, ripping up the roads.. got to 290 odd kmph..got here really fast too... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..its sick.. ..


any videos dude


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i'm actually a little disappointed he's been banned. cos it was quite enjoyable having the GTR Forum 'gimp' who everyone slated....

oh well time to switch our attention to Deano


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

How old was this guy? He didn't sound old enough to own a GTR or sensible enough to have earned enough money to buy one. Was he a footballer or something?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

bring the guy back!! we need a character like him to inject some fun on this forum...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

actually this guy is a mad italian from sardinia !! hence the language


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

It would be funny if he came to the meet Faz!!


----------

